# How to install memcached and redis (pkg updating fails)



## KrisStaff (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello,
I have problem to update packages to install memcached and redis.

I use :
FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE (FreeNAS.amd64.v9.10)
I login as a root by putty.

I stopped on simple command:

```
[root@freenas] /# /usr/sbin/pkg install -y memcached redis
```
There is no possible to do it, because packages are not updated and upgraded. Therefore I'm doing to update the packages by command:

```
[root@freenas] /# /usr/sbin/pkg update -f
```
I got logs:

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   1.5MB/s    00:04
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 27001 packages processed.
Updating local repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository local load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-local.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
pkg: file:///usr/ports/packages/meta.txz: No such file or directory
repository local has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: file:///usr/ports/packages/packagesite.txz: No such file or directory
Unable to update repository local
Error updating repositories!
```

Have you any idea how to resolve a problem from above logs? 


BTW, the packages memcached and redis, I needed to install the gogs server.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2017)

KrisStaff said:


> FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE (FreeNAS.amd64.v9.10)


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## KrisStaff (Dec 13, 2017)

I asked in FreeNAS forum, but nobody replied :/ I thought this is more FreeBSD "dark side". I don't install on a jail, but by packages inside FreeBSD.


----------

